# Harness for goats



## Sherrynboo (Mar 19, 2005)

Is there such a thing as an anti jump harness for goats? I know they make them for dogs but I need some thing for a goat. I guess tomorrow I will be running electric fence around the perimeter of the goat pen to try and keep them contained. They are both in season I think as this seems to be a cyclical problem. Any advice would be appreciated!

Sherry in GA


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I've been pondering the same thing. I was thinking of something like hobbles, but they'd have to run from front hoof to back hoof instead of across the front hooves, and then, with my pasture, there would be too many tangle hazards.

If you tied an empty milk jug to her collar, so it hung down in front, would the jug banging on her knees discourage her?


----------



## Sherrynboo (Mar 19, 2005)

Rose, I was just looking at hobbles and at Fiasco farms she states they cannot lift the back legs if put on properly. I don't know if it would keep her from jumping out or not. I am going to Petsmart tomorrow and see about the anti jump harness. Maybe it will be large enough. Hubby says we could maybe make one out of leather. I really think the electric fence will deter her more than anything. It sure kept them out of my garden. It will be an all day job though trying to extend the fence posts with pvc pipe all the way around that pen!

Sherry in Ga


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I will try to get a picture of this tomorrow - too dark now. I have a sweet li'l fence hopper. 

I NEVER advocate goats wearing collars, but in this case it's a necessary evil. I either put a collar on her and keep an eye out, or let her keep jumping the fence and getting into other trouble. IE, hit by a car, shot by a hunter, bred by the wrong buck, etc.

Along with the collar there is a strong rope tied round one of her back legs, down at the first joint (ankle). It is tied so that it will not slip down over her hoof and off, and it is secured so that it won't cut off circulation to her foot. The rope is long enough to reach through her front legs, and is tied to the ring on the collar.

She has plenty of slack for walking, even running, but is not able to jump.

I hope you can picture this in your mind, and that it might help you come up with a solution for yourself and your goats.

I don't know how long I'm going to have to keep this rig on her, and I do check frequently to see that she isn't in trouble. 

NeHi

P.S. Rose, I'd thought about tying a rope & cinder block to her collar, but could just picture in my mind: the goat having jumped the fence. Cinder block on one side, goat on the other, strangled. Nah, guess I won't try that.


----------



## Sherrynboo (Mar 19, 2005)

I think I have it pictured properly! Mine do have the collars made out of the plastic chain material. So far they have never gotten hung up on anything. I am familiar with the martingales used on horses to keep them from rearing up. Is this based on the same principle..if she cant lift her head enough to rear then she can't jump?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We extended above our four foot electric net fence, too. Two strands.

I swear my Nubian can fly.

Either that, or she's 1/2 whitetail deer.


----------



## Sherrynboo (Mar 19, 2005)

She still gets out Rose?? How hot is it? I have one for horses and cows and it will almost knock me down. It sure kept their butts out of my garden.


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Rose said:


> I swear my Nubian can fly.


Well what do you think those ears are for??? :shrug:


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Sherrynboo said:


> I think I have it pictured properly! Mine do have the collars made out of the plastic chain material. So far they have never gotten hung up on anything. I am familiar with the martingales used on horses to keep them from rearing up. Is this based on the same principle..if she cant lift her head enough to rear then she can't jump?


Oh, good! I explained it well enough that you got the concept and can picture it! Yay to both of us -  

It IS like the martingale concept. Where the martingale keeps the horse from throwing it's head up, this rig keeps the goat's back leg from extending for "the jump". It seems to keep her whole body from extending, just enough so she can't carry through with her plans. This is what I've observed and my understanding, anyway.

I hope you are able to get your little jumper grounded -  

NeHi


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

She's not getting out at this moment. If she were a little more analytical, she'd know that the other side of their pasture is regular net wire and not as high as the electric net side with the two strands of hot wire above it. LOL

She wants to be with the humans. We raised the fence height on the side where she sees us, and that has solved the problem for now.

I put a dogloo (dog house) in their pasture for them to play on, and when she was on it, you could see her mentally measuring whether it put her high enough and close enough to the fence to make the leap. I moved it to a more central area, far from the fence.

You just have to be smarter than the goats!


----------



## Sherrynboo (Mar 19, 2005)

That it what mine are after too. They want to be with us. In fact, the spot where they chose to bed down is the exact spot where they will be closest to the house. They have a nice goatshed but only go in there when it rains. I tried first off putting them in there but she just went out and jumped TWO fences to get out. I am going to try Nehimama's method as it will be quicker than doing the electric fence right now. Funny thing is, she may not even try for another month! She just does this on rare occasions. I don't know if she got scared or if she is cycling. They were both acting squirrelly last night and watching the woods. 

Thanks for all the input everyone! I love this board!

Sherry in GA


----------

